# It's Sunday what Schwinns Did we find this week...weekley thread



## vintage2wheel (Oct 7, 2012)

Its Sunday what prewar/vintage schwinn bikes/parts/fun stuff did we find this week.

nothing for me this week...hope to have a new one by next week.


----------



## robertc (Oct 7, 2012)

*Schwinn LeTour*

I posted this in the Lightweight forum Friday night. I should have waited until today. Oh well, here is my Schwinn find for this week and a story to go along with it.

A few days ago my girlfriend was walking her normal exercise route when a neighbor (Dixie) stopped her and asks if she thought I would like an old bike. Of course, Regina told her that she was sure I would. I went over to Dixie’s the next afternoon and she said that if I wanted it to get it out of her way. It was setting under her carport where her youngest daughter Tami had left it. Tami who had just turned 40 had finished her first triathlon on the bike. The bike had belonged to her older brother David. Tami had borrowed it to ride the cycle leg but it was really too big for her. David told his mother he didn’t want it anymore to get rid of it. So it now belongs to me thanks to my girlfriend being in the right place at the right time. I’m really a balloon tire type guy but a free bike is a free bike. The bike is a Schwinn LeTour blue and white in color. The serial number is F800777. I have found this color combination in the 1988 catalog only. It is in great shape and of course rideable. I may just have to hang onto this one and clean it up. It shouldn’t take a whole lot to make it shine. 

Robert


----------



## vintage2wheel (Oct 7, 2012)

robertc said:


> I posted this in the Lightweight forum Friday night. I should have waited until today. Oh well, here is my Schwinn find for this week and a story to go along with it.
> 
> A few days ago my girlfriend was walking her normal exercise route when a neighbor (Dixie) stopped her and asks if she thought I would like an old bike. Of course, Regina told her that she was sure I would. I went over to Dixie’s the next afternoon and she said that if I wanted it to get it out of her way. It was setting under her carport where her youngest daughter Tami had left it. Tami who had just turned 40 had finished her first triathlon on the bike. The bike had belonged to her older brother David. Tami had borrowed it to ride the cycle leg but it was really too big for her. David told his mother he didn’t want it anymore to get rid of it. So it now belongs to me thanks to my girlfriend being in the right place at the right time. I’m really a balloon tire type guy but a free bike is a free bike. The bike is a Schwinn LeTour blue and white in color. The serial number is F800777. I have found this color combination in the 1988 catalog only. It is in great shape and of course rideable. I may just have to hang onto this one and clean it up. It shouldn’t take a whole lot to make it shine.
> 
> Robert




Nice score and very cool story. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 7, 2012)

Schwinn Cadillac Motorbike?


----------



## jd56 (Oct 8, 2012)

Went to the Trexlertown show and picked up and few items.
Phantom parts (replacement rear fender, rear rack with nice shape tailight assy ), excellent shape schwinn headlight, and a bonus prewar Seiss pancake horn. Not period for the Phanton but a nice piece of bling for the bike.
My first opportunity to see and be involved in a huge swapmeet. Truly enjoyed the show. Met some great people and learned a lot from many.
Thanks for putting up with my ratchet jawing Chris.




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Almost forgot to post this*



I received these items for my red Corvette....not what is suppose to be for the corvette but, I love the tank.
Oh and the tires are not for any of my schwinns. Just in the pic of what arrived while I was away over the weekend.
Thanks frank71 and Pete. 
And Pete, I do get anxious and excited when I see parts FS that I think I need.


----------



## oskisan (Oct 8, 2012)

I'd gladly add this schwinn to my collection!!  I believe what you have is a shelby no-nose airflow. Excellent find!





Greens07 said:


> Schwinn Cadillac Motorbike?


----------



## mruiz (Oct 8, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Went to the Trexlertown show and picked up and few items.
> Phantom parts (replacement rear fender, rear rack with nice shape tailight assy ), excellent shape schwinn headlight, and a bonus prewar Seiss pancake horn. Not period for the Phanton but a nice piece of bling for the bike.
> My first opportunity to see and be involved in a huge swapmeet. Truly enjoyed the show. Met some great people and learned a lot from many.
> Thanks for putting up with my ratchet jawing Chris.
> ...




Nice pick up, JD.
 Glad every one had fun.
 Mitch


----------



## rhenning (Oct 8, 2012)

This maybe should go into next weeks finds but when I came back from the store this morning there was a 1973 Continental parts frame sitting by the garage.  Next to it was a same month March 1973 Super Sport only missing a couple of small parts that I think I have.  Good day for free bikes.  Roger


----------



## vintage2wheel (Oct 8, 2012)

rhenning said:


> This maybe should go into next weeks finds but when I came back from the store this morning there was a 1973 Continental parts frame sitting by the garage.  Next to it was a same month March 1973 Super Sport only missing a couple of small parts that I think I have.  Good day for free bikes.  Roger




nice free is always good


----------



## cyclebuster (Oct 8, 2012)

I have this bike hanging on my wall in peices, can you please do me a photoshoot? puweese!!   every deatil, nbadge and all? rims? 

purdy puweesse




Greens07 said:


> Schwinn Cadillac Motorbike?


----------



## cyclebuster (Oct 8, 2012)

the daily double.. parts I need and parts you need. 24 inch approx 46-50 24 inch ladies schwinn with Drop centers, skiptooth, dogleg, prewar styls chainguard, I bought it for the fenders. 






 inch ladies schwinn with Drop centers, skiptooth, dogleg, prewar styls chainguard, I bought it for the fenders.


----------

